# Sick of the nightly spam!!



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Moderators- surely there is a way to stop all these asinine multiple spam posts that show up every night? Is there not a criteria for joining the board before being allowed to post?


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

Or even if there was a way to temporarily hide posts from a new member if another member clicked the report post button (which I think should actually be labelled and not just the caution triangle icon).


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

I notified the Admins when it started and they are working on it.


----------



## RUSH2112 (Mar 25, 2012)

indexxx said:


> Moderators- surely there is a way to stop all these asinine multiple spam posts that show up every night? Is there not a criteria for joining the board before being allowed to post?


In other words, anyone with a different opinion than yours should be banned.

Wish that 'thumbs down" button was easier to find.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

RUSH2112 said:


> In other words, anyone with a different opinion than yours should be banned.
> 
> Wish that 'thumbs down" button was easier to find.


I think you may want to get co txt before you post. Every night for the last few nights, spamming a have been trying sell or advertise their sites. I didn't click but there were like divorce, money scams, ect. It has flooded it that there is not content. The moderators are trying to fix this. This has nothing to do with censorship, and everything to do with getting rid of the ads and spam the clearly violate this board. As listed on the member rules. 

So before you thumbs down someone, getting context would help.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Plugging Along said:


> The moderators are trying to fix this.


Just an FYI ... the fix(es) are beyond moderator control and must be done by the Admin staff. 
Of course the daily cleanup is a moderator function.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

cainvest said:


> Just an FYI ... the fix(es) are beyond moderator control and must be done by the Admin staff.
> Of course the daily cleanup is a moderator function.


But I thought you are a super moderator with super powers. . You still are just with some limitations.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Plugging Along said:


> But I thought you are a super moderator with super powers. . You still are just with some limitations.


Ya, it's just a preset title .... I don't even have the power to change it from super moderator.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

cainvest said:


> Just an FYI ... the fix(es) are beyond moderator control and must be done by the Admin staff.
> Of course the daily cleanup is a moderator function.


Sorry I meant Admin.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

RUSH2112 said:


> In other words, anyone with a different opinion than yours should be banned.
> 
> Wish that 'thumbs down" button was easier to find.



Not in the least- part of the reason I come here is to read the differing opinions. What has been happening is that there are a couple of dozen repeated posts advertising psychic love connections, escort services, etc in places like India. Someone is infiltrating this board to use for spamming purposes. I said nothing about banning anyone- merely trying to protect the forum. I feel that I was kind of attacked here and that it was unwarranted. 

The members on here do not troll or insult each other- (at least, we shouldn't, and most of us do not). We come on here to share information and ask others for their input. Welcome RUSH2112 and may I say you have excellent taste in music.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

RUSH2112 said:


> In other words, anyone with a different opinion than yours should be banned.
> 
> Wish that 'thumbs down" button was easier to find.


This has nothing to do with opinions. Most mornings, I log on to find up to 60 new posts, often several groups of identical posts, sometimes in Indian script, referring to love potions, financial deals, etc, etc. Usually they all come from the same user, but that user is different every time. I have never opened these posts once I realized that they were spam, pure and simple. When I see them, I report them. On other boards that I read, this problem does not occur, because the admins know to flag multiple posts from new users and the moderators are right on top of any suspicious posts. We need that to happen here too.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I agree with heyjude. We might be talking about different kinds of things. The ones heyjude is talking about is clearly spam ... this is semi-automated or fully-automated, and is not legitimate posting in any way.

They really do flood the forums, frequently in the mornings. It makes the forum virtually unusable until the moderators clean them up.


----------



## NorthernRaven (Aug 4, 2010)

If the spammers aren't spoofing North American IP addresses, there might be vBulletin/plugin options to sequester new accounts from international IPs. I'm surprised the wild array of non-alphabetic characters doesn't trigger something, especially for new accounts, but I don't know how sophisticated vBulletin's spam filters are, or how much config effort the admins are putting in to stop it.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, that was my whole point in starting the thread- surely something can be done here. It's annoying to the point that I'm thinking about quitting the site.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

RUSH2112 said:


> In other words, anyone with a different opinion than yours should be banned.


So you are reading all the posts like ...

"Love Guru≼ Black Magic ≼ 91+9829866507 ≽Love Vashikaran Specialist molvi ji"
"Husband Wife+919829866507~LoVe PrObLeM SoLuTiOn SpEcIaLiSt MoLvI Ji IN United Kingdom"
"Get Your Lost Love Back By+919829866507~ Love vashikaran specialist molvi ji"
"CANADA, Sydney,ENGLAND,+919829866507~LOve PrObLeM SolutiON MOLvi JI London usa uk" 
"inter caste love problem solution molvi ji+919829866507 IN UK CANADA USA" posted by user alibestmolvi in the "Investing" section?

You must have a lot of time as I stopped counting at seventy.
This seems more like garbage cleanup to me than "ban someone with a different opinion" (aka censorship).


If the board admins delete it, you might be able to read user molvikader's posts in the "General Discussions" though there are only eighteen.
You might have to hurry.




RUSH2112 said:


> Wish that 'thumbs down" button was easier to find.


Or maybe you can consider that you commented without considering what was being complained about?


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

james4beach said:


> I agree with heyjude. We might be talking about different kinds of things.


Most seem to be wanting/liking the spam cleaned up ... after all, what does "Get your lost love back" have to do with "Investing"?

One particular poster seems to think this cleanup is something completely different.




james4beach said:


> They really do flood the forums, frequently in the mornings. It makes the forum virtually unusable until the moderators clean them up.


This is the first day I've noticed a ton in a section other than the General section. I agree that it is a pain to have try to find the real content.


Cheers


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

This is a screenshot I just took from New Posts. Every one of these is spam.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I avoid doing New Posts at 5 am but wait until 10:30 to give the Admins time for cleanup.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey. Come-on.... who doesn't need their 'Love Problem Solved'?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ LOL! Yeah, especially love of the markets, stocks, $$$$, et al on CMF.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Eclectic12 said:


> after all, what does "Get your lost love back" have to do with "Investing"?


Sniff, but I really miss my Redpath Sugar shares that left me circa 1982. They were so sweet.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

kcowan said:


> I avoid doing New Posts at 5 am but wait until 10:30 to give the Admins time for cleanup.


The latest SPAM attacks have me cleaning up 2-4 times a day now, not good.
Hopefully some of the changes the Admins are making will help out soon.

BTW, thanks to all that use the "report post" triangle on bad/SPAM posts, generally makes my cleanup go faster.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

kcowan said:


> I avoid doing New Posts at 5 am but wait until 10:30 to give the Admins time for cleanup.


That's 10:30 Pacific Time, which is 13:30 in Ontario, and 16:00 in Newfoundland!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The spammers must have found ways around forum anti-spam measures, because even the major media sites comment sections, are inundated with _"I made a $1,000 from my home"_ posts.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Came on site a bit later than usual, and noticed there was NO spam- if it is due to the admin's efforts, bravo!


----------

